# PowerSound Audio S1800 Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

PowerSound Audio S1800

By Jim Wilson (theJman)









_Picture courtesy of PowerSound Audio_​

For some there is concern a subwoofer with an 18" driver could be excessive. They fear it will be physically too large, or that it may overwhelm the rest of their system. While those worries might prove true in a few instances, ordinarily they're unfounded. Properly tuned, virtually any subwoofer - however powerful it may be - will integrate decorously. The PowerSound Audio S1800 is a perfect example of that; in spite of the large driver it's not physically imposing, allowing virtually any listening space to accommodate one. With a refined sound it should blend easily as well. It could perhaps benefit from a slight tweak of the DSP to soften the response when pushed to the edge, and maybe an adjustment to how sensitive standby is at low volume, but beyond that the S1800 hits all the marks. Throw in PowerSound Audio's now famous customer service and you end up with a winning combination.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great review, Jim. This sub sounds like a delicate hammer. Not surprised...at all...that PSA has yet another winner on its hands!


----------

